# Emergency Cycling Help!



## LunaLeo (Jul 21, 2017)

A friend of mine gave me their betta earlier today, deciding the upkeep wasn't something they wanted to deal with. I've had fish before but I never properly understood the cycling aspect of it. Wanting to do things the right way for this little guy I got one of the fancy test kits.

The 5g tank I've been running has had only plants in it for about a month, my previous fish didn't survive the move (Brother dropped Ocean's travel carrier. Still haven't forgiven him, I had that fish for 2 years). The plants have been around in the tank for about a year, and the filter is the same as it was then.
Anyways, I tested for everything and found the pH was between 7.6 and 7.8 - Ammonia was at .25, and both NItrites and Nitrates showed to be very high. 

I went ahead and did a 25% water change, then put a cap-full of Seachems Prime into it (read this was ok in emergencies). I'm not sure if this will be enough to make the tank ready for the betta or not though, I know it's possible but not recommended to cycle a tank with a fish in it. 
Should I get stress coat and cycle with the little guy? He's in one of those awful betta cups at the moment. I also read drift wood can greatly help with the pH level. 

Any advice would be great! When I started Ocean's tank I didn't get him until it was fully cycled and properly ready but I didn't have any warning for this little dude. Thank's for your consideration and help!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi LunaLeo, great that you want to do things right for this little guy 

I'd be surprised at ammonia and nitrites showing up in a tank with no fish. TBH I'd empty it completely, give the substrate a good clean, and refill with fresh water, treated with Seachem Prime.

After this, are you able to transfer the betta's current filter into your tank, and run it alongside your filter until it's cycled? This will greatly help with the cycling process and make it safe to transfer the betta straight away.

A daily whole-tank dose of Seachem Prime will help protect him as the tank cycles (no need for Stress Coat as well). Test the water daily, and do a 25-50% water change any time that ammonia or nitrites are present (and at least once a week).

I wouldn't worry too much about the pH. Yes driftwood can help a little, but the main thing is that the pH is stable and doesn't swing, so don't go adding any chemicals to change the pH.

@magpie is a betta keeper so may be able to give some more betta-specific advice!


----------

